# Frage zu unspezifizierter Verbindung via DP



## peraho (20 Februar 2009)

Hallo Forum-Mitglieder, 

bei erstellen einer AG Kopplung über Profibus habe ich ein kleines Problem. 

Wir haben eine 317F-2PN/DP mit einem CP343-1 Advanced-IT im Einsatz. Am Profibus sind jede Menge Teilnehmer konfiguriert (für diesed Problem wohl unrelevant).  
Jetzt soll zusätzlich eine 314C-2DP über Profibus mit der 317er kommunizieren. 

Da es nicht möglich ist die Verbindung mit einem Multiprojekt zu realisieren, möchte ich eine unspezifizierte Verbindung zwischen den CPU's herstellen. 

Beim Erstellen der Verbindung kann ich allerdings als Schnittstelle nur den CP343-1 auswählen und nicht die DP Schnittstelle der CPU. 

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen oder einen Tipp geben. 

Danke schon mal im voraus und ein schönes Wochenende. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## JesperMP (20 Februar 2009)

Der Grund ist einfach, das der onboard DP Schnittstelle nur "Server" und nicht "Client" sein kann.
Nur ein Client kann ein Verbindung anliegen und Datenübertragungen anstossen. 
Wenn es nur um wenige Daten handelt, denn konnte der 314C-2DP Slave zu der 317F-2PN/DP sein, und die Daten über E/A-Bereiche transferiert werden.

Wichtig ist auch, das wenn es mehrere Master in ein Profibus-Netz gibt, denn verringert sich der Datenübertragungsgeschwindigheit um ein Faktor 10 (!). Der Target Token Rotation Time wird so viel länger.
Das ist auch ein Grund ein Mischbetrieb von Master-Master und Master-Slave zu vermeiden.

Wenn Daten Zwisschen die zwei S7 Stationen über Master-Master Verbindungen übertragen muss, den muss einer oder beide Stationen ein Profibus CP342-5 haben.

Ein Alternativ ist ein Ethernet CP343-1 LEAN in der 314C-2DP Station einzubauen.
Es ist relativ günstig, und der Profibusnetz ist unbeinflusst davon.


----------



## peraho (20 Februar 2009)

Hallo Jesper, 

wieviele Daten es sind, kann ich jetzt noch nicht abschätzen. Ich dachte über diesen Weg verbindet man Master und Slave? 
Das war eigentlich meine Absicht eine Maste slave Kommunikation.
Oder brauche ich dazu keine unspezifizierte Verbindung?

Gruß Peter


----------



## JesperMP (20 Februar 2009)

Hallo Peraho.

Nein, mit Master-Slave brauchst Du kein unspezifizierter Verbindung.

Der grossen Unterschied zwisschen Master-Master und Master-Slave ist:

Master-Master eignen sich für Ereignisgesteuerte Datenübertragungen. Und wo der Menge die übertragen soll ist Variabel. Oder wo Daten zwisschen viele verschiedene Partnern übertragen soll.

Master-Slave eignen sich für Zyklischer Datenübertragungen.
Aber man kann es auch als ein Art ereignissteuerte Datenübertragung verwenden. Wenn die Daten sich nicht ändert, ignorieren mas sie einfach.

Leider gibt es kein Anleitung wie man zwei S7 Stationen mittels die eingebaute DP Schnittstellen als Master-Slave einrichtet, wenn die beide in einer STEP7 Projekt enthalten sind (?). Dies finde ich aber das einfachste.

Zwei STEP7 Projekte ist auch möglich, nur ein bisschen mehr aufwendig;
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/19449428

Ein Art ereignisgesteuerte Datenaustausch zwisschen Master-Slave is auch möglich:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/20987910


----------



## peraho (26 Februar 2009)

Hallo Jesper, 

denke mit den Links komme ich zurecht. Man muss eben nur wissen wo es geschrieben steht. Falls ich doch noch Probleme bekommen sollte, melde ich mich nochmal. 

Ansonsten vielen, vielen Dank schon mal. 

Gruß Peter


----------

